

Scientists Consider Adding Lithium to Tap Water - euroclydon
http://www.thedaily.com/page/2011/05/22/052211-news-lithium-1-5/

======
tobylane
It's an interesting idea, would help more people than the one for pregnancy
(not floride, the other one in tap water). But it's usable in nuclear
reactors. Depends what it's put with, but I'd rather keep it for batteries
(until we move onto batteries not using them).

